# New ceiling for uneven beams



## RogCat (Jan 10, 2008)

I have an adobe house (in Peru) and have just pulled the ceiling down in the living room. Now want to put up a new ceiling. The old ceiling had been suspended on a wooden grid as is common here. The eucalyptus beams are unevenly cut as is also common. Would like to get the rustic look with exposed beams but not being all at the same level I am not sure how it would look in the end, using plasterboard. Any ideas? If a no go then I will just suspend the new ceiling on a grid again and forego the rustic look.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Put 1x2 strips on the sides of the beams and sheetrock in between. It will look great.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Sounds do-able. Pictures would help to see if there are any issues that you might be missing....


----------



## RogCat (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks to you both for responding. Here are a couple of photos. I have put a plasterboard up to see if it is doable direct. Like the idea of the strips and the plasterboard between, but as the beams are rough cut and not entirely straight, then not sure if it will be possible and may need filler later. Any more advice/opnions will be most welcome!


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Why don't you put the sheet rock on top. You will have to leave a small section where you can climb down, hatch door. This would allow you storage up above too.


----------

